

The UK's porn filter is blocking the latest League of Legends update  - deletes
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/209261/The_UKs_porn_filter_is_blocking_the_latest_League_of_Legends_update.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GamasutraNews+%28Gamasutra+News%29

======
venomsnake
Now that is too harsh. Taking away both porn and league of legends means male
16-25 only past time will be rioting ...

But not unexpected - there will be a lot more false positives.

Also having /sex/ as regexp is maybe the dumbest possible filter.

